# Want to build Craftsman style furniture?



## GaryK

Nice looking book


----------



## North40

I've seen that book and thought about buying it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the review of the book.


----------



## affyx

I have a couple "shop drawings" books of shaker furniture - I really like these, it gives me enough of an idea to reproduce, but leaves my imagunation free on how to do the details. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Karson

Great review. Nice book. I've got it and its quite interesting.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for the tip Gizmo. I will keep them in the memory bank.


----------



## jeremy

I got this book as a christmas gift and I really like it. It's a must have for anyone who is interested in Stickley furniture.


----------



## motthunter

i understand that this is one in a series of shop drawing books. They are quite useful if you want to build to original spec. They also help develop ideas for original work.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review - now I have something else for the shop that I want to buy.


----------



## Roz

Good review, I think I'll try to find it on half.com


----------



## bbrooks

Thanks for the recommendation. I will take a look at it and see.


----------



## Greg3G

Just ordered it….based on your recommendation of course. ;-) I'll let you know what I think when it arrives. I've seen it around and it does have pretty good reviews.


----------



## tenontim

I have this book and while it is great for inspiration, beware of the measurements that Lang has listed, especially chairs. Some of them are quite small. There is a second volume to this book and I know that the morris chair measurements are on the small side, unless you're only 5' tall.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Agreed, this is a great series. The pieces presented in the second volume: "More Shop Drawings For Craftsman Furniture" are also top notch. -Mark


----------



## TThomas

I've got 3 of his books on this and they all are very helpful


----------



## hickeymad

I'd rather shoot myself in the head than give Bob Lang any more of my money. Bob's plans are so full of inaccuracies that one can not help but think that he has drawn them this way on purpose. Even after several revisions of his books, the inaccuracies persist. One has to wonder- is he trying to teach beginning woodworkers some sort of lesson or is he simply inept? Often, not only are the dimensions wrong, but the joinery used in his plans often makes for a finished item that is substandard. Rails that join into stiles rather than into legs and missing critical parts are all too common. You would be MUCH better off finding a photo of an item you want to build and drafting plans for the item yourself; you're going to have to re-do any plans you use from his book anyway!


----------



## WayneC

Ouch.


----------

